
FreeCharge from WhatsApp - rajeefmk
http://pic.twitter.com/xmwhcj1FYY
======
rajeefmk
So freecharge now allows u to send or request money from WhatsApp chat. There
is a disclaimer that this has nothing to do with WhatsApp brand. Tried the
feature out and my fear came true. They wanted explicit permission for
accessibility to be given to Freecharge.

Based on which they'll now listen to ​ certain keywords​ u type in WhatsApp
and a dialogue appears from Freecharge.

Not sure if I should be excited about the new feature or worried about privacy
/ potential malware threats.

------
Zekio
Are those peoples phone numbers under the names in the pictures?

~~~
rajeefmk
Apparently yes and its a contest that's running -_-

